# ADA Compliant Sliding Glass Doors in California



## ctc607x (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to recieve a consensus on the interpretation of California Building Code Sections 1132A.2 and 1132A.3 as they relate to sliding glass patio doors that are required to be accessible in a Covered Multifamily appartment complex (Apartment Units only not common areas).

1.  Under CBC Section 1132A.2, would a sliding glass paito door in accessible/adaptable units be considered a "Secondary Exterior Door" which leads from an accessible route of the unit to a usable balcony/patio?

2.  If the sliding glass patio door is considered to be a "Secondary Exterior Door" and would need to comply with CBC Section 1132A.3 Width and height of doors. Would a sliding glass door assembly that measures 6 feet 8 inches in height that has a door that is 6 feet 5 inches in height in the assembly meet the requirements of CBC Section 1132A.3 requirement #1. [_B]Doors shall not be less than 6 feet 8 inches in height_[/b]?

I have reviewed prior California Building Codes up to the 2001 edition where this requirement was not identified.  It appears in the 2007 and 2010 CBC.  Has anyone dealt with this matter before? Any information/interpretatio would  be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Famvirs (Jul 20, 2012)

comprar kamagra contrareembolso en espana

Kamagra es un farmaco para tratar la disfuncion erectil en los hombres. Es una variante generica del ****** generico contrareembolso o un nitrato de sildenafil utilizado en el tratamiento de la disfuncion erectil en los hombres.





buy proscar

buy proscar online no prescription

generic proscar

buy proscar uk

generic proscar


----------



## north star (Jul 20, 2012)

*+ + +*

To any Forum Moderator, ...please delete the above post

as it is Spam........Thanks!

*+ + +*


----------



## mark handler (Jul 20, 2012)

1 and 2

Yes, an accessible door is required to the patio and/or balcony in an accessible unit.

Some of my multifamily builders have chosen to use french doors in the accessible units.

Side note:

Both the CBC and the FairHousing require the access


----------

